# What to use for grooming?



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I don't really mind all the fur that's all over the house right now, but I think Denali could look much better and shinier if I could just find something good to groom her with.
I have a rake now, but by itself, it doesn't do much. All the hair gets lose but doesn't get off her. My pin/bristle brush seems to be useless. 
I know about the Furminator, but I've heard too many negative reviews on it for my comfort. Furminator isn't an option. 

The following combs/brushes/rakes are the ones I would like opinions on. 

Is one better than the other? What would you use combined with any other tool off the list? 
If none of these are recommended please feel free to post any links of the rakes and combs that have worked best for your fur kid (that aren't Furminators).









Can't seem to figure out the poll tool sorry! LOL. 

Bamboo Rake









Conair Slicker Brush









Conair Soft Slicker Brush









Evolution Rake









Greyhound Style Comb


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Here is the way I groom.. esp when Rayden is blowing coat..

shedding blade to loosen all the hair.

then a rake (make sure it has the rollers on the teeth!)

then a slicker brush. I have one with retractable teeth, much easier to clean out!

by themselves, none will get all of the hair. But all together, makes a very shiny dog!

added- get a shedding blade where the handle comes apart. I can't think of the right word at the moment. but you can either use it as a hoop or unhook the handle and it will flatten out to cover more area


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am now using Isle of Dogs products... absolutely beautiful coats.

You need a powerful dog blow dryer to help dry and to blow out undercoat. I am using a double K right now but going to check out the Chris Christensen dryer this weekend. My friend says it is good, but she has a golden. It takes some good power for a GSD.

Furminator...didn't like it for Shepherds. I use it on son's Beagle.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

My rakes are actually a single row- I like it better than the one that is a double row.....


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Try the kong zoom groom. It's cheap and it works really great, just make sure to use it outside. I also use the furminator, but you said that's not an option, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraHere is the way I groom.. esp when Rayden is blowing coat..
> 
> shedding blade to loosen all the hair.
> 
> ...


That was actually very helpful thanks! I think what I needed was a good way to groom her and not just a bunch of tools. 
I went outside with what I had (A Bedhead undercoat rake, pin/bristle brush, brush with a movable base to clean the other brushes, and a flea comb) and it looked like a bunny spontaneously combusted in the front yard. 
I'll probably replace the flea comb with a greyhound style comb.
She's looking much better now and everything put together worked wonders.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Minnieski, Zoom Groom is the way to go! It pulls more hair than any brush I've used and it doesn't cut like the furminator. I got a Zoom Groom while on the road and I'll never use another tool. The bristles are rubber so the dog gets a massage while being brushed, mine loves it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use the zoom groom when giving Jax a bath It is great for getting the hair out in the water instead of all over the floor later. Then I use that and the furminator while blow drying her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have always used the furminator but tonight thought I would try the zoom groom after reading the above posts.

Can I just say this thing needs to come with a ...

Warning: Do NOT use indoors if you have not brushed your dog lately! It may cause excessive hair to come off your dog and float through the air!

It worked great!! And didn't pull her hair like the furminator does! She just needs to be done outside so the hair can just fly wherever it likes.


----------

